
Coding is not 'fun', it’s technically and ethically complex - edward
https://aeon.co/ideas/coding-is-not-fun-it-s-technically-and-ethically-complex
======
baron816
> software developers need almost superhuman focus to manage the complexity of
> their tasks. Manic attention to detail is a must; slovenliness is verboten.
> Attaining this level of concentration requires a state of mind called being
> ‘in the flow’

> understanding programming will be an indispensable part of active
> citizenship

So says a person who clearly doesn’t understand programming.

